# Mahindra Max 26 XL wont start



## sedwards2781

I was hoping to get some advice; our little tractor will not start, there is no power to the gauges and will not turn over, the battery is fine, the starter checks out, all fuses are okay. I am having difficulty finding a wiring diagram to help work through this. Has anyone else experienced this and if so what were the "fixes"? I realize that there could be several options for whats wrong. A bit more info: the tractor has less than 120hrs
Thanks


----------



## RC Wells

The best source of the wiring diagram is the dealer. They will usually email or fax one out right away.

However, given your symptoms try rocking your fwd reverse treadle back to neutral spot and I suspect it will start right up.

The design is such it will not start unless the neutral switch is triggered by the treadle.

Sometimes when the neutral switch fails to trigger, the dash lights and gauges will either fail or will act erratically. 

It would seem the return to neutral spring should be a little stronger than it is for the switch to always be triggered.


----------



## sedwards2781

Thank you for your response.Our tractor is a shuttle, but the safety is touchy, so that was a first thought too. No such luck. 
We found quite a few corroded connections but wont be able to verify exactly what is what till we have the diagram I suppose.


----------



## Mastec8789

*Max 26 Wiring Issues*

This may help. I have had the same issue. I wouldn't let the local Mahindra dealer work on it because every time they have touched it they break something else. Anyway here is a pic of the issue. this is in the main harness where it goes under the firewall on the right side. See attachment.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Mastec, welcome to the tractor forum.

Excellent post. Is that from the factory like that??


----------



## Mastec8789

*Low Quality Wire*

Yes, this is from the factory. The wire used is very poor quality and none of the splice points are soldered and no heat shrink. I was an ASE Certified Master Tech for 20 years and all I did was electrical and computer issues. I will post more as I find issues.
Thank you,


----------



## Ray299

sedwards2781 said:


> I was hoping to get some advice; our little tractor will not start, there is no power to the gauges and will not turn over, the battery is fine, the starter checks out, all fuses are okay. I am having difficulty finding a wiring diagram to help work through this. Has anyone else experienced this and if so what were the "fixes"? I realize that there could be several options for whats wrong. A bit more info: the tractor has less than 120hrs
> Thanks


Did you find then issue? Was it the connections in the picture?


----------



## Morningstar1

Mastec8789 said:


> *Max 26 Wiring Issues*
> 
> This may help. I have had the same issue. I wouldn't let the local Mahindra dealer work on it because every time they have touched it they break something else. Anyway here is a pic of the issue. this is in the main harness where it goes under the firewall on the right side. See attachment.


----------



## Morningstar1

I am a Mahindra mechanic at a dealer I recently ran into the same problem and after doing all the tests that they wanted for warranty they said replace the harness I decided to look and see if we had same problem. Sure enough water in harness eroded power wires almost identical to your pic. Tractor now running without waiting 4 weeks for new harness that would be exactly the same faulty design. Wires now soddered and shrink tuned with tape as a extra precaution.


----------



## Dave Taylor

Not sure how this all works, but I’m in the same boat with this electrical issue. Just had my xl26 serviced for poor wiring and is gone bad again. The dealership I sent it too isn’t providing very good support unless I want to cough up 200 bucks. So I’m relying on the kindness of others to help me figure out my problem. My xl shut down while I was on it and now I get nothing when I try to start. Have electric to the panel, headlights, fuel pump, etc..thinking it’s a micro switch or some kinda safety switch that has gone bad..any ideas?


----------



## thepumpguysc

There are only a few "safety" switches..
Low oil..
Seat..
Neutral..
some have temp..
The easiest way to find it is.. HOLD the key to the start position & work the gear shift lever all around.. now do the same w/ the seat, HOLD the key & jump up & down in the seat..
U get the idea..


----------



## Ncasturo

Mastec8789 said:


> *Max 26 Wiring Issues*
> 
> This may help. I have had the same issue. I wouldn't let the local Mahindra dealer work on it because every time they have touched it they break something else. Anyway here is a pic of the issue. this is in the main harness where it goes under the firewall on the right side. See attachment.


Ran into the same issue on my 24 max, took all the panels off and tore into the wiring harness and sure enough the three wires in your picture were broke, soldered them up and it’s running perfect again


----------



## Berni3

Mastec8789 said:


> *Max 26 Wiring Issues*
> 
> This may help. I have had the same issue. I wouldn't let the local Mahindra dealer work on it because every time they have touched it they break something else. Anyway here is a pic of the issue. this is in the main harness where it goes under the firewall on the right side. See attachment.





Ncasturo said:


> Ran into the same issue on my 24 max, took all the panels off and tore into the wiring harness and sure enough the three wires in your picture were broke, soldered them up and it’s running perfect again


That is a lot of work, for poor craftsmanship. Water should not be able to get into any wire harness.


----------



## Berni3

Dave Taylor said:


> Not sure how this all works, but I’m in the same boat with this electrical issue. Just had my xl26 serviced for poor wiring and is gone bad again. The dealership I sent it too isn’t providing very good support unless I want to cough up 200 bucks. So I’m relying on the kindness of others to help me figure out my problem. My xl shut down while I was on it and now I get nothing when I try to start. Have electric to the panel, headlights, fuel pump, etc..thinking it’s a micro switch or some kinda safety switch that has gone bad..any ideas?


What did you find wrong? I have the same issue. Only runs when you hold the key in the start position, once released, iy dies.


----------



## Berni3

Morningstar1 said:


> I am a Mahindra mechanic at a dealer I recently ran into the same problem and after doing all the tests that they wanted for warranty they said replace the harness I decided to look and see if we had same problem. Sure enough water in harness eroded power wires almost identical to your pic. Tractor now running without waiting 4 weeks for new harness that would be exactly the same faulty design. Wires now soddered and shrink tuned with tape as a extra precaution.


You bought a complete wire harness? How much was it?


----------



## MadB

Morningstar1 said:


> I am a Mahindra mechanic at a dealer I recently ran into the same problem and after doing all the tests that they wanted for warranty they said replace the harness I decided to look and see if we had same problem. Sure enough water in harness eroded power wires almost identical to your pic. Tractor now running without waiting 4 weeks for new harness that would be exactly the same faulty design. Wires now soddered and shrink tuned with tape as a extra precaution.


Hello!! I am new here and found this thread helpful with my issue. My 26xl is sitting in the middle of my yard because it will not start. It will click and then nothing. I removed to the battery and the water level was low, so I filled it, charged it and still nothing. Bought a new battery and still nothing. I found this thread and began to look into the wiring harness. I found antifreeze in my main harness, that more than likely got there when my tractor overheated earlier this year after mowing in dusty conditions. I found one connection that had a broken wire. However the tractor still wont start. The wiring I am working on is on the right side when sitting on the tractor. Would there be any indication to look into the wiring on the left side, near the starter, for any problems? 
My other problem is lack of access. My tractor has the loader frame attached and it is difficult to get to the wiring.


----------



## Berni3

MadB said:


> Hello!! I am new here and found this thread helpful with my issue. My 26xl is sitting in the middle of my yard because it will not start. It will click and then nothing. I removed to the battery and the water level was low, so I filled it, charged it and still nothing. Bought a new battery and still nothing. I found this thread and began to look into the wiring harness. I found antifreeze in my main harness, that more than likely got there when my tractor overheated earlier this year after mowing in dusty conditions. I found one connection that had a broken wire. However the tractor still wont start. The wiring I am working on is on the right side when sitting on the tractor. Would there be any indication to look into the wiring on the left side, near the starter, for any problems?
> My other problem is lack of access. My tractor has the loader frame attached and it is difficult to get to the wiring.


MadB, I had, what sounds to be the similar issue which I had on my 28xl. A couple questions.
1. Have you checked all your safety switches. PTO(s), Seat, Neutral etc. These usually don't go bad, but can come out of adjustment. I have a mower deck and at times the PTO lever moved just enough to open the switch. I also have bypassed my seat switch, which was worn out from getting on and off the tractor.
2. When you turn on the key (not going to the start position), what indications do you have? (dash indications).
3. Once you place the key in the start position, does the engine start?
4. Do you have a Volt/Ohm meter?
5. Do you have a wiring schematic?

Having the loader on the front is a bummer... it does make it harder to troubleshoot.

The wires I had issue with were in the area on the right side as well. The green you see is corrosion from the copper wire


----------



## MadB

Well, I went ahead and removed the whole wiring harness from the engine area and pulled in through to make it more accessible. I reworked all of the connections that I could find and applied waterproof tape or new water tight connectors. I found one connection that had 3 wires to 1 that had a broken wire. Once I was done and put it all back together, the tractor fired up. The clutch safety switch is touchy now, I may have to look into this. 
I do have a meter and no schematic.


----------



## Berni3

MadB said:


> Well, I went ahead and removed the whole wiring harness from the engine area and pulled in through to make it more accessible. I reworked all of the connections that I could find and applied waterproof tape or new water tight connectors. I found one connection that had 3 wires to 1 that had a broken wire. Once I was done and put it all back together, the tractor fired up. The clutch safety switch is touchy now, I may have to look into this.
> I do have a meter and no schematic.


Glad to hear you found the problem.


----------



## teddy bishop

Mahindra not starting issue the glow plug timer buzzing on the firewall and dash lights flash and go dim. the fix was like some on here said the wiring harness right side by the dip stick through the firewall has very bad connections. the wires needs soldered together with heat shrink over that to seal up to keep dry. thanks all .


----------



## teddy bishop

Mahindra not starting issue the glow plug timer buzzing on the firewall and dash lights flash and go dim. the fix was like some on here said the wiring harness right side by the dip stick through the firewall has very bad connections. the wires needs soldered together with heat shrink over that to seal up to keep dry. thanks all .


----------



## Beretta

teddy bishop said:


> Mahindra not starting issue the glow plug timer buzzing on the firewall and dash lights flash and go dim. the fix was like some on here said the wiring harness right side by the dip stick through the firewall has very bad connections. the wires needs soldered together with heat shrink over that to seal up to keep dry. thanks all .


My Max 28xl had similar problem end up being bad connection on ground cable,


----------



## Jackson enterprises

Mastec8789 said:


> *Max 26 Wiring Issues*
> 
> This may help. I have had the same issue. I wouldn't let the local Mahindra dealer work on it because every time they have touched it they break something else. Anyway here is a pic of the issue. this is in the main harness where it goes under the firewall on the right side. See attachment.


I'm having the same problem, can you send a picture of the side of the tractor and circle where the problem is


----------



## dennisfaye.df

Mastec8789 said:


> *Max 26 Wiring Issues*
> 
> This may help. I have had the same issue. I wouldn't let the local Mahindra dealer work on it because every time they have touched it they break something else. Anyway here is a pic of the issue. this is in the main harness where it goes under the firewall on the right side. See attachment.


Sir, I am having the same problem, however my wiring is in the protective flex cover, do i need to open it up to find the possible fault?


----------



## pogobill

Welcome to the forum Dennis. As you can see the thread is a couple of years old, and you will probably get as much response from the original poster as the guy that posted before you in 2021.
You may want to start a new thread in the Mahindra section and tell the folks here what information you are looking for, and how you arrived at the electrical diagnosis.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Berni3

dennisfaye.df said:


> Sir, I am having the same problem, however my wiring is in the protective flex cover, do i need to open it up to find the possible fault?


yes, you have to remove the protective flex cover. the area specifically on the right side (if you are seating in the seat). On the 28xl, Mahindra crimped 3 wires together. A good wiring diagram helps. My fix was to replace the complete
harness. I had an issue with mice chewing up some small wires under my dash, which wasn't related. If you need more details, let me know. i have posted a bunch of photos on this forum.


----------



## J Giddens

I am having same issues with my max26 XL HST. Dash lights started acting strange and now have gone completely. Bought a new battery. Had lights for an hour now nothing. Fuses are fine. I can’t open the PDF to see the wiring you mentioned earlier. I wasn’t given a manual with my brand new tractor. 52.4 hours on it and I hate it.


----------

